# Newcomer with 75 gallon tank and need ideas!! Look!



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi all, i just joined apc and posted a thread on the new to aquariums area, but i also wanted some help from this area. I have a 75 gallon that i have had set up for a few months now, with two turtles and around 15 fish. I am looking to possibly redo the setup in terms of aquascaping and layout of the tank. I am including some pictures of my current tank also. I would like to create a scene in my aquarium, like many of the planted aquariums i have seen on this site. The only issue is the turtles, and the fact that they swim fast and don't care what they're trampling over haha. Please look at the pictures and tell me if any of you guys have any ideas. Thanks so much.

Edit: i forgot to mention i recently bought a few plants, there's fissidens mini tied onto mesh on the bottom right, some java fern i believe in the cage (the fish were eating it), and some moss of some kind on the slate on the left.


----------



## taz81 (Jul 13, 2009)

Welcome! I'm a newbie, but I can tell you that your substrate looks waaay too big for a lot of plants. You may want to consider a new substrate if you want to add a good amount of plants. People have used everything from kitty litter to substrates made specifically for planted aquariums. I just bought ADA Aqua Soil .

I really don't know much about turtles except what i've learned from the turtles at the lake I go to once a year :\, but i would look for heartier plants like java ferns, and other assorted plants with various sizes and shapes of leaves, to see if there are specific types of leaves that they get their feet caught in, and subsequently pull out or otherwise damage. It would not be fun to have to replant your scape every other day because of some clumsy turtles . But thats my newbie 2 cents.


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks Taz,

Yeah the substrate was one thing that i was concerned about. Many people who own turtles say you should have big substrate so they don't eat it, but i've had small substrate and my turtles aren't that stupid lol. So yeah i might try changing the substrate. Do you know of any good plant websites to order from? the only one i've use so far is www.aquariumplantsandsupplies.com. Ideas?


----------



## taz81 (Jul 13, 2009)

Go to the Trade/Sell forum on this site. the plants there are cheap, sometimes free: Random Act of Kindness [ROAK], and usually very nice. I just got some plants today, and they all look awesome . You can also get equipment there occasionally. I really don't trust plants I can't see unless another hobbiest tells me its good, which is why i trust the forum. Plus its usually more expensive to buy from online retailers, although I have not heard anything bad about Drs. Foster & Smith.


----------



## Darksome (Feb 15, 2009)

It's going to be near to impossible to keep turtles alongside with plants, in my experience turtles always gobbled up every plant I have put in with them. I don't think it was your fish that munched on the java ferns I think your turtles were responsible. They love to dig them out and chew their leaves.


----------



## Ultimbow (Sep 10, 2005)

I agree if you want a planted tank you will have to find a new aquarium because turtle eat plant as veggies  and they can clean a tank in one night. Seen it before. And if fish disappear it's the turtle again you have some fast fish so you should be ok for now.


----------



## keviv (Feb 17, 2009)

And with turtles, u will need a really good filter or your tank will get dirty pretty fast!! And as Darksome and Ultimbow said, u will need to move that turtle away from your tank to get some plant growing.


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks a lot guys,

Yeah, i watched both the turtles and fish eat the plant pretty quickly haha, but i replaced my substrate with much smaller black gravel, so the plants will grow better (hopefully!). And my fish are pretty fast, out of the 30 fish i've had, only a few have been eaten because they were dying, other than that the turtles are pretty tolerant. And i have two filters going in my tank and they help a lot. My old 20 gallon was wayy to dirty because of the turtles haha. So thanks guys. i have been looking in the for sale section on the site too, its a pretty neat idea.


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

I've planted some more plants, and put some more stones in, and the tank is doing much better now


----------



## Wire Fox Terror (Apr 7, 2006)

How about an updated picture to show us your progress?


----------



## edlut67 (Feb 26, 2007)

Don't these turtles need a 'dry' place to rest, isn't 24/7 swimming to much for them? 
They'll drown


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

edlut67 said:


> Don't these turtles need a 'dry' place to rest, isn't 24/7 swimming to much for them?
> They'll drown


That was my first thought but, then noticed stones piled up in the left rear corner. The island could be bigger for them to "sun" on though.


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

Yeah guys good thinking, already beat ya to it though haha, i have a turtle dock next to that slate piled up. they have a special basking light and everything. And wire fox, ill post a pic when i get a chance, i've changed a good amount. Keep checkin in


----------

